# Demo at Crufts



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I have taken this from another site about a demo at crufts.
Hi,
See copy below of information regarding the forthcoming demonstration planned for the final day of Crufts by the animal rights activists. They are even laying transport on!
Note....the leaflet includes the factt that the B.B.C. and R.S.P.C.A. are 'highly respected' organisations!!!! I nearly choked on that one! 
It's time we hit back. Ideas please!!! I don't mind organising/printing/publicising.....whatever.........but we need EVERYONE to fight the anti dog brigade........
Otherwise dog showing and even pedigree dogs will soon be a thing of the past.
They won the docking battle............they have MUCH more planned!
Act now.
Wendy Brooks.

P.S. I have passed this info. on to the K.C. and to both Boxer Breed Note writers, please pass on to other breeds, please cross post.

Jinnybrux Boxers, U.K. Boxer stud dogs, boxer puppies, Crufts boxer winners, boxer rescue, owner handlers, white boxers, ALL this information can be found here at ..........

I couln't get the webpage to show here properly but click on the link here to see the site - its pretty scary stuff! Jackie

Kick Cruelty Out of Crufts 5/03/2009 : Veggies new Animal Rights Calendar


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi all again taken from other site re the poster.

Hi this is what there poster looks like.
Malc.

Animal Rights Calendar
Thursday 5th March 2009 to Sunday 8th March
Kick Cruelty Out of Crufts
Similar date each year 
Thursday
5th March 2009 
to 
Sunday
8th March 
[Map]

[PrintView]

The Kennel Club will be staging the 106th Crufts at the NEC - 106 years promoting the 'ownership' of dogs, and the commercial control of their care.

'Respected institutions' from the BBC to the RSPCA are questioning their past support for Crufts - the time is ripe to draw attention to this industry. 
________________________________________
National demo : Sunday 8th

Join us at the Birmingham NEC from 10am til finish to pass on two very important messages to the public: 
 Breeding unhealthy dog's for aesthetic purposes is morally wrong. 
 Breeding dogs is pointless when there are existing dogs all over the world needing homes.

Transport from London & Nottingham.

Kick Cruelty Out of Crufts. . [David_best-nospam-hotmail.co.uk]
Possible spam filter - check correct format of address
Website: UK Indymedia - Protest crufts - 8th March

When you see that topics being featured on each day are 'Terrier & Hound' (the other victims of blood sports); 'Toy & Utility' (animals are not toys); 'Gundog' (!) and 'working & Pastoral' (animals should not be slaves) there are plenty of opportunities for local campaigns to highlight the message "don't breed or buy whilst stray dogs die". Why not organise a 'Scruffs' event to raise funds and awareness in support of your local 'no-kill' animal shelter? 
 Thursday 5th March - Terrier & Hound 
 Friday 6th March - Toy & Utility 
 Saturday 7th March - Gundog 
 Sunday 8th March - - Working & Pastoral

Doors open: 8.15am each day . Show closes: 19.30pm each day 
________________________________________
Protest Crufts . Birmingham NEC 
Sunday 8th March - 10am till finish

Its time to show the kennel club, at their most prestigious event of the year what the public actually think.

Since the broadcasting of 'Pedigree Dogs Exposed' the BBC, RSPCA and Pedigree chum have all pulled out of crufts and now its time for the public to put another nail in the coffin.

Join us at the Birmingham NEC to pass on two very important messages to the public.

1. Breeding unhealthy dog's for aesthetic purposes is morally wrong.

2. breeding dogs is pointless when there are existing dogs all over the world needing homes.

Bring campaign materials. Suggested items include:
 Dog costumes
 Cuddly dog toys
 Banners/Placards with slogans such as 
o - Rescue, don't breed
o - Mutts can love too
o - Stop breeding dogs to death
o - Crufts: eugenics for dogs

Links

'Pedigree Dogs Exposed': MySpace Video - Video Charts - User Videos - All - Today's Top Plays 1

PETA's Kennel club spoof: YouTube - PETA's KKK Video Aimed At Kennel Club

Independent article: http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/this-britain/the-big-question-is-the-breedi ng-of-pedigree-dogs-leading-to-cruel-abnormalities-902853.html
________________________________________

The show's organisers, the Kennel Club, continues to accept IAMS' sponsorship and publicly defends IAMS' 'research policy.'

IAMS/Eukanuba cause pain and distress to cats and dogs in long-term laboratory experiments. More from [email protected] . IAMS and animal testing
________________________________________
Get a personalised map and directions - enter your postcode here [ ] 
[Go] 
Postcode: B401NT . Mapping websites: Google Maps . Streetmap - Homepage . Worldwide map search, route finder and travel directions - powered by Multimap (photo)
Note: Maps are based on postcodes which can cover a wide area, especially for rural locations. 
Public Transport details may be available from http://www.traveline.org.uk/


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

havent they got any thing better to do why dont they go & camp outside a puppy farm or something they're giving us veggies a bad name! i'm there Sunday i hope they dont get in my way!


----------



## mara (Jan 6, 2009)

Well I hope the protests are peaceful and not hijacked by people just wanting to cause trouble.

I hate animal rights activists, I love animals and they should be protected in a lot of ways more than they are at the moment but they have a warped view. 

I see it as a good thing that the concern was raised about some breeds health and that the KC reacted and these should hopefully be bred out.

However the bullying and intimidation of some of these animal rights activists groups is appalling.

Its almost as bad as the anti abortition people in the USA. The "Pro life" people how go round threatening Doctors and even killing them for the work they do! Very PRO LIFE!!!!!

Anyway on to nicer things........................

One last thing one of the points in their posts says the following 

"2. breeding dogs is pointless when there are existing dogs all over the world needing homes."

Well I go the same for children too! All you selfish gits having kids when there are lots all over the world already with no parents. Shame on you. So any animal rights activits with kids dont have a leg to stand on!!!


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
Well I wonder if anyone has told them the BBC are not covering crufts this years so no tv for them only dogs lovers there .


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

'm there Thursday Friday and Sunday, and god help them if they try anything on with me and my dogs. As I will have the OH with me and no one messes with him if they upset me, my kids or my dogs LOL.

Hopefully they will be pretty much ignored by most folk because at the end of the day, most people in the country have now seen that ridiculas programme, and will have already made their minds up, and the ones who come to see Crufts are coming because they want to see and learn more about the wonderful world of happy healthy pedigree dogs!!!

take care and see you all at CRUFTS!!!!

Sarah


----------



## Sypher (Sep 29, 2008)

I was hoping to go to Crufts this year to get some photos, sounds like it's going to very interesting but I'm going on holiday instead.

Some of these animal activists are a bit of joke. Going into farms, pen to pen without using disinfectant causing cross contamination, even cases of animal cruelty just so they can get some pictures or video. Reminds me of the people who protested against the Iraq war but yet drove round with sat navs.


----------



## Snoringbear (Sep 26, 2008)

This was in Dog World recently

http://www.dogworld.co.uk/News/8-anti-crufts


----------



## Domoniques (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi 
I wonder if it will be inside as they would all have to pay to get in or just outside .


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

They will stand at the Main Doors and harass people as they are entering imo. They are that concerned animal lovers, do they not think demonstrations stress animals out!!!!
I never leave my dog alone at any shows but I will be extra vigilant at Crufts as these type of Numpties are trouble.
Hopefully security will sent them on their way with their doggie costume tails between their legs


----------

